
Citus 7: Transactions, Framework Integration, and Postgres 10 - manigandham
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2017/09/07/citus-7-distributed-transactions-frameworks-and-pg10/
======
nickstefan12
I love the idea of citus. An abstraction on top of sharding sounds amazing.
The docs are clear. Their learning material is solid and actually gave me
plenty of ideas.

I was really excited about citus... until I saw the price! Hosted citus is
expensive. The estimator estimated thousands of dollars per month, splitting
to just two small Db machines with limited ram and CPU.

For now, just spending all that money on a huge vertically scaled rds box with
lots of ram and CPU made way more sense. Hopefully native Postgres eventually
ties more parallel ability to take advantage of bigger and bigger rds boxes.

If we scaled past 1 big box, I'm guessing we would just do classical sharding
instead.

~~~
ssutch3
I think a lot of projects would probably be OK with Citus Community:
[https://www.citusdata.com/product/community](https://www.citusdata.com/product/community)
(as long as you don't mind being unmanaged)

------
jezeniel
Anybody here had experience using Citus Community version? Is it hard to
maintain? I was trying to use it on my multi-tenant project but don't really
know the maintenance implications.

~~~
ozgune
(quick additional note)

If you're looking to use Citus Community edition for your multi-tenant
project, one thing to keep in mind is how you set up replication.

Citus comes with two replication methods: streaming and statement replication.
The streaming replication method is more suitable for multi-tenant apps. In
the Citus Community version (if you need replication), you will need to set
this up yourself.

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/warm-
standby....](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/warm-standby.html)

------
rawrmaan
I don't have an app big enough but to necessitate the product yet but I've
been following Citus' progress for a long time and I'm always impressed. Today
is no exception! Can't wait to have a reason to use it.

------
elvinyung
Awesome :)

Just curious, are there TPC-C numbers for this yet?

~~~
mslot
We don't have TPC-C numbers. I did run some pgbench numbers and put together a
little video comparing Citus to Postgres:

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/citus-conferences/postgresopen-
keyn...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/citus-conferences/postgresopen-keynote-
video.mp4)

(no audio)

------
nvartolomei
Is there a proper overview/doc page on how distributed transactions are
implemented in Citus?

------
doh
Congrats on the release!

